
A compile-time 4-Bit Virtual Machine implemented in TypeScript's type system - searchableguy
https://gist.github.com/acutmore/9d2ce837f019608f26ff54e0b1c23d6e
======
Zenst
Nice, reminded me of my school days and
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CESIL](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CESIL)

